# Router bit in drill pess



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Was wondering how unsafe it would be to use a router bit in a drill press? Would like to use it like a pin router for copying a template.would line a pin up underneath and the bit would be above cutting .

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## larrynj (Jan 27, 2012)

don't know how true it is, bit i recall that the drill press is not intended for the horizontal force, only to cut up,down. can damage the drill press. can someone verify this?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes that's true*

Also the router bits need a very high, 15,000 and up RPM to cut efficiently. A drill press would lift off the floor at those RPMs...just kidding.  bill


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Moorewoodwork said:


> Was wondering how unsafe it would be to use a router bit in a drill press? Would like to use it like a pin router for copying a template.would line a pin up underneath and the bit would be above cutting .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


I've done that on occasion when I just want a small amount taken off, don't want to break down the router table setup and don't care about the cut. The rpm is so slow the cut quality is awful in MDF, I suspect would be worse in hardwood. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

larrynj said:


> don't know how true it is, bit i recall that the drill press is not intended for the horizontal force, only to cut up,down. can damage the drill press. can someone verify this?


That's entirely possible. The design is not intended for lateral loads. I've had the chuck just fall off at times.










 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The drill press just wouldn't run at fast enough rpm to use a router bit. You could put a templet guide on your router base for this purpose.


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Can't use a template guide on the router because the templates are the exact size.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Moorewoodwork said:


> Can't use a template guide on the router because the templates are the exact size.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


Can you use a flush trim or pattern bit?


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

It's an interior cut , I'm thinking I will drill out most of the material then finish it with a pattern bit. My other idea is to weld up a holder for the router and make something that would work as a pin router.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------

